# Guess Whose Flight is Booked?



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

yup...Pesto, aka Sir Sonic Bob Pesto Wilbur George von Thornberry III, Esq, will be joining us on Tuesday morning. :mrgreen: 

Naturally, I have my bi-annual stupid specialist appointment in Calgary at the exact time Pesto will be touching down. :roll: Sigh. Not fair. So Jamie is in charge of locating and caring for him until noon. 

So far my list of notes, instructions, emergency contacts, vetrinarian addresses, etc etc is at three pages and I think he is getting tired of me treating him like he's slow in the head but I don't really care. :lol: 

Now I just gotta find a way to kill time for the next three days... :twisted:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

MissC said:


> Now I just gotta find a way to kill time for the next three days... :twisted:


Poor Snarf!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

MissC said:


> Now I just gotta find a way to kill time for the next three days... :twisted:


Poor Jamie! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

to you both. 

And may you find an extra-poopy wheel waiting for you tomorrow morning. That stuck-on poop. :twisted:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It's gonna be rough being stuff in an appointment with such an exciting day, hope it flys by as fast as it can. No speeding to get home!! :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I just thought of it..... it will probably take a good three days to write his long name so maybe making a name tag to pass the time? :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:lol: too true.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

You could always start painting that coat of arms that was suggested... :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't have anything big enough to design THAT coat of arms. :roll:


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

The wait is soooo hard. I am sure you have everything ready! Maybe some further interior decorating on the Pesto Palace? Or just redoracting???


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

That's the worst part: we aren't doing a lot with the cage until we get to know Pesto first. It will be done structurally - as in some sort of coroplast background - but we need to know what Pesto prefers for a hiding spot, dishes, wheel, etc before we do more. 

Until he's settled in and Snarf adjusts a bit, he will be living in a mix if the stuff he arrives with, what Pooka is sending and a good ol' C&C cage.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Take pictures of my Snarf to pass the time!!!!!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Sigh...I would, Shetland...but he's had enough of me the last couple of days and HATES having his beauty sleep (from 7am - 10pm) disturbed. :roll: Cranky little rotter. Sheesh.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Shetland...here's your Snarf, in all of his just-awakened glory :roll:


















Edited to resize the first pic...hopefully...


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I love the first picture, you should ask PJM to paint it for you!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

OHHHHHHHHHH MY BEAUTIFUL BOY!!!!!You are so handsome! I see that little tooth. And that scrunced up nosie. I love my Snarf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much for the picture.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Awesome pictures! I love them both!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice try, PJ. I don't even want to guess what you would do if I gave you free reign with Snarf's or Pesto's (I use the name loosely) pictures. :shock:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

MissC said:


> Nice try, PJ. I don't even want to guess what you would do if I gave you free reign with Snarf's or Pesto's (I use the name loosely) pictures. :shock:


...but I didn't even TRY anything! :?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> > Nice try, PJ. I don't even want to guess what you would do if I gave you free reign with Snarf's or Pesto's (I use the name loosely) pictures. :shock:
> ...


Not yeeeeeeeeeeeeeet..... :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I think when I get paintings done I will just send you every pic I have and make you decide. I will never be able to. Not in a million years. :roll:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i loooooove the pic where Snarf has a cute face & a toofer hanging out! ACK! i think i am in a sugar coma it's so sweet!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

rivoli256 said:


> i loooooove the pic where Snarf has a cute face & a toofer hanging out! ACK! i think i am in a sugar coma it's so sweet!


My Sig pic?

OMGCANYOUBELIEVEIT?TOMORROWPESTOWILLBEHERE!!!!

T minus 24 hours....

ONLY ONE MORE SLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

no, this one:










tonight is gonna be one lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng night.

ICANNOTWAITFORTOMORROWMORNINGWHENHEGETSTHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

